# Time for a new "what are you reading now"? thread



## Boss Dog

Time for a new "what are you reading now"? thread

What are you reading now?, or hope to read soon. Maybe you have ordered something for yourself or asked for it for Christmas?

A recent thread lead me to go back and re-read; The Real Lincoln: A New Look at Abraham Lincoln, His Agenda, and an Unnecessary War: Thomas DiLorenzo: 9780761526469: Amazon.com: Books
The whole time you're reading it your brain will be flashing obummer, obummer! as you recognize many tricks pulled by the great centralizer are being pulled again today by the great imposter!

Recently finished; The Hot Zone: The Terrifying True Story of the Origins of the Ebola Virus: Richard Preston: 8601401254928: Amazon.com: Books

and; 
Hitler's Cross: The Revealing Story of How the Cross of Christ was Used as a symbol of the Nazi Agenda: Erwin W.. Lutzer, Erwin W. W.. Lutzer, Erwin W. Lutzer, Ravi Zacharias: 9780802435835: Amazon.com: Books

I think my next one will be; Lives of the Signers of the Declaration of Independence: Benson J. Lossing: 9780925279453: Amazon.com: Books
Most people know the importance of the Declaration of Independence, but few know much about its signers. This reprint of an 1848 original provides a brief biography on each of the fifty-six signers of the Declaration. Learn the virtues of these venerated Americans who helped create the most stable and enviable nation in the world.
(_It also speaks to what each man risked and/or lost in the struggle for our freedom._)

Recently received; The Model 1903 Springfield Rifle and its Variations, 4th Revised Edition: Joe Poyer: 9781882391301: Amazon.com: Books
Mine is the 3rd edition. Don't know when I'll get around to reading it, not real important since it will be quite a while before I'll have the coin to purchase a rifle.


----------



## Awakened_Warrior

I'm reading The Motivation Manifesto by Brendan Burchard (sp). Great book on understanding your own mind. 
I've loved it so far, highly recommended for those that read self-help type books. 
Also Studying TANTRA ILLUMINATED by Christopher Wallis - A book about the history, principles and practices of Tantra (Where yoga comes from)


----------



## DerBiermeister

I am totally engrossed in "THE CAINE MUTUNY", the 1951 Pulitzer Prize-winning novel by Herman Wouk. 

Many years ago, I had of course seen the movie with Bogart as Captain Queeg, but for some reason, I had never read the book. As an old Navy man, I am really liking the book. And as soon as I finish, I have the movie on tap from Netflicks.


----------



## Kahlan

Actually just ordered this today http://www.amazon.com/dp/1456307304...UTF8&colid=785QOW71TCR0&coliid=I1V89KOE1O1OBI

The Declaration of Independence and the Constitution of the United States of America Paperback - June 7, 2012
by Founding Fathers (Author)

And for a little lighter reading; Bugging Out by Noah Mann and Lights Out by David Crawford


----------



## MrsInor

I started to read Lights Out for the third time last night while Inor was dispensing his wit and wisdom here. All of a sudden the power went out for about ten seconds.
Inor almost did the beer through the nose thing when I showed him what I was reading.


----------



## DerBiermeister

MrsInor said:


> I started to read Lights Out for the third time last night while Inor was dispensing his wit and wisdom here. All of a sudden the power went out for about ten seconds.
> Inor almost did the beer through the nose thing when I showed him what I was reading.


I just gotta ask -- does Inor really look like that avatar of a pirate-looking Rooster Cogburn? That face would scare my dogs.


----------



## Inor

Boss Dog said:


> A recent thread lead me to go back and re-read; The Real Lincoln: A New Look at Abraham Lincoln, His Agenda, and an Unnecessary War: Thomas DiLorenzo: 9780761526469: Amazon.com: Books
> The whole time you're reading it your brain will be flashing obummer, obummer! as you recognize many tricks pulled by the great centralizer are being pulled again today by the great imposter!


I have been looking for a book to read in two weeks when I have to go to Augusta, GA. I think I may have found it! Thanks Boss Dog!


----------



## sparkyprep

Right now, I am engrossed in the thread / story by CT Horner on here. Salivating over new chapters.


----------



## Camel923

50 yards to the outhouse by Willie Makeit, illistrated by Betty Won't.


----------



## SDF880

Someone just loaded me a copy of "Band of Brothers"


----------



## Boss Dog

May I recommend? The Patriot's Handbook: A Citizenship Primer for a New Generation of Americans: George Grant: 9781581824032: Amazon.com: Books

The Patriot's Handbook / George Grant

British philosopher G. K. Chesterton once quipped that America is the only nation ever founded on a creed. While other nations find their identity in geography, culture, ideology, or ethnic origin, America was founded on certain ideas about freedom, human dignity, and social responsibility.

Early in the nineteenth century, American educators began to realize that if this great experiment in liberty was to be maintained, then an informed patriotism would have to be instilled in the young. The ideals that produced the nation needed to pass from one generation to the next; thus, these educators presented rising new citizens with a small handbook containing the essential elements of the American creed.

The Patriot's Handbook is a twenty-first century version of that tradition. A concise introduction to the ideas, events, and personalities of American freedom, it is a valuable resource for anyone who wishes to understand the nation's identity as it has developed from its founding until now. Included are key documents:

The Mayflower Compact 
The Declaration of Independence 
The Federalist Papers 
Speeches, poems, song lyrics, and profiles of the presidents and many of the leaders who have shaped the nation's history

"_A fabulous resorce that puts many influencial and founding documents in one volume at your fingertips_". those are my flowery words!
And I see Amazon has a bunch of used ones real cheap!


----------



## Dalarast

Global Economics - Yes... as boring as it sounds it is even more boring to read. Combine this with multiple other books related to this topic....

On the side I am reading Pandora's Star - Some compared it to a sci-fi version of game of thrones and I wanted something enjoyable to read outside of my doom and gloom and history novels I noramlly read.


----------



## Ragnarök

The Hangman's Daughter Tales "The Beggar King". first book is called "The Hangman's Daughter" and is the best one out of the series so far for me. the series is written by Oliver Pötzsch.


----------



## sideKahr

"The Death of Money, the Coming Colapse of the International Monetary System" by James Rickards. Sounds dry, but Jim Rickards has a talent for making it readable and exciting. And I have to admit, I love CT Horners stuff.


----------



## Diver

American Sniper.


----------



## wallyLOZ

The Rustlers of West Fork, by Louis L'Amour. Still a cowboy at heart.


----------



## Go2ndAmend

I tend to read a couple of books at the same time. Right now I'm reading "WHEN THERE IS NO FEMA" by Richard Bryant. It is pretty basic. I'm also reading "FATAL TERRAIN" by Dale Brown. Candy for the brain.


----------



## bigwheel

Boss Dog said:


> Time for a new "what are you reading now"? thread
> 
> What are you reading now?, or hope to read soon. Maybe you have ordered something for yourself or asked for it for Christmas?
> 
> A recent thread lead me to go back and re-read; The Real Lincoln: A New Look at Abraham Lincoln, His Agenda, and an Unnecessary War: Thomas DiLorenzo: 9780761526469: Amazon.com: Books
> The whole time you're reading it your brain will be flashing obummer, obummer! as you recognize many tricks pulled by the great centralizer are being pulled again today by the great imposter!
> 
> Recently finished; The Hot Zone: The Terrifying True Story of the Origins of the Ebola Virus: Richard Preston: 8601401254928: Amazon.com: Books
> 
> and;
> Hitler's Cross: The Revealing Story of How the Cross of Christ was Used as a symbol of the Nazi Agenda: Erwin W.. Lutzer, Erwin W. W.. Lutzer, Erwin W. Lutzer, Ravi Zacharias: 9780802435835: Amazon.com: Books
> 
> I think my next one will be; Lives of the Signers of the Declaration of Independence: Benson J. Lossing: 9780925279453: Amazon.com: Books
> Most people know the importance of the Declaration of Independence, but few know much about its signers. This reprint of an 1848 original provides a brief biography on each of the fifty-six signers of the Declaration. Learn the virtues of these venerated Americans who helped create the most stable and enviable nation in the world.
> (_It also speaks to what each man risked and/or lost in the struggle for our freedom._)
> 
> Recently received; The Model 1903 Springfield Rifle and its Variations, 4th Revised Edition: Joe Poyer: 9781882391301: Amazon.com: Books
> Mine is the 3rd edition. Don't know when I'll get around to reading it, not real important since it will be quite a while before I'll have the coin to purchase a rifle.


I dont read sheet cept on Alfgore's cyber highway. I cant see small print too good and if I can decipher what they saying it usually makes me mad. Now I do read the local paper occasionally just to make sure the commie liberals are still causing trouble. Also the want ads since I have been thinking of getting a job maybe..since the little bride is driving me crazy to me around her so much. Retirement is a bitch. Dont ever do it. Too much together time can drive folks nuts.


----------



## BagLady

Nothing. Nada. Zip.
Hopefully hit the "Big City" library tomorrow!!!
Goin thru withdrawls...:shock:


----------



## rice paddy daddy

At the moment it is The Last 100 Days by John Toland, an account of the final days of WWII in Europe; and Hap, a biography of Hap Arnold, who held Pilots License #2 from the Wright Brothers, and went on to become the father of the US Army Air Corps (which was renamed the Air Force in 1947).
It was because of Hap that we had the most dominant air force in WWII that the world has ever seen, before or since.


----------



## Boss Dog

Nobody else reads?


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper

Just finished "Currency Wars". 

Next up, The Great Courses "From Yao to Mao: 5000 Years of Chinese History" audiobook (I am a bit dyslexic, so I read via audiobook when I can)


----------



## sideKahr

"Woodcraft" by E.H. Kreps


----------



## Seneca

Real estate listing for remote property in northern Idaho...Well you asked:lol:


----------



## Prepared One

Just finished the Federalist Papers ( second reading ) and The art of War. Just started Argumentation: Critical Thinking in Action. But may have to check this one out since It has been so highly recommended. The Real Lincoln: A New Look at Abraham Lincoln, His Agenda, and an Unnecessary War: Thomas DiLorenzo


----------



## NavySEAL

This one I really like. The role of the bicycle after the SHTF. Fiction
http://www.amazon.com/Post-Apocalyp...1&keywords=post+apocalypse+dead+letter+office


----------



## rice paddy daddy

rice paddy daddy said:


> At the moment it is The Last 100 Days by John Toland, an account of the final days of WWII in Europe; and Hap, a biography of Hap Arnold, who held Pilots License #2 from the Wright Brothers, and went on to become the father of the US Army Air Corps (which was renamed the Air Force in 1947).
> It was because of Hap that we had the most dominant air force in WWII that the world has ever seen, before or since.


While still working on those two a question on another forum about World War I caused me to break out The American Heritage History Of World War I by Brig. General S.L.A. Marshall (1964). And coincidently it is the 100 year anniversary of that war, from Aug 4, 1914 to Nov 11, 1918.
At the moment I am still in Aug 1914 and the Battle of Mons in Belgium has just ended.

(It took me a decade to work my way through Winston Churchill's 6 volume history of WWII)


----------



## TG

I'm reading a bunch of old favourite books online. Re-reading everything by Valentin Kataev, this historical novel is about Odessa, my city in Novaya Rossiya (way before it was unjustly given to Ukraine), the events leading to 1905 revolution and life afterwards.

???????? ??????. ?????? ????? ????????

I'm trying to find an English translation in case anyone is curious.


----------



## Maine-Marine

I have been skimming through three books

Outdoor Cookery - by Barbie Cue 
Nuclear Explosives - by Adam Baum
Wind In The Maple Trees - By Russell Ingleaves


----------



## Inor

Mostly just reading technical stuff for work the last couple weeks. Although Mrs Inor did just get what I hope is the last installment of the 299 days series. If it is, I may go back and start them again since I forgot what the first 5 or 6 were about. But since it is prepper fiction, I probably could just jump into the middle and go from there.


----------



## BagLady

Got to the Library. Reading a true story, titled: A Safe Place
By Lorenzo Carcaterra

About growing up in "Hells Kitchen" with an abusive father, and how he came to know the truth from his Dad while he was on his 
deathbed.


----------



## A J

Based on Inor's recommendation, I started reading (audio) the Lee Child ; Jack Reacher series of books. I finished #11 this morning and have 8 more to go.

The main character is an Army brat/veteran that 'wanders' around the US running into trouble and righting wrongs. Very entertaining.

AJ


----------



## Inor

A J said:


> Based on Inor's recommendation, I started reading (audio) the Lee Child ; Jack Reacher series of books. I finished #11 this morning and have 8 more to go.
> 
> The main character is an Army brat/veteran that 'wanders' around the US running into trouble and righting wrongs. Very entertaining.
> 
> AJ


Every time I read a Lee Child book, I cannot help but think of Old SF Guy. Having met him, I can say OSFG is a lot like a real life Jack Reacher.


----------



## bigdogbuc

This thread...


----------



## TG

bigdogbuc said:


> This thread...


? What is it?


----------



## Hemi45

EE Borton's "Without" - it's not your typical SHTF book and halfway through now, I'm digging it!


----------



## Auntie

Comet Clement series, I needed some lighter reading for a bit.


----------



## jimb1972

ARRL license examination study guide.


----------



## Boss Dog

Got sidetracked by this one. Not prepper related but a very good, easy read.

Son of Hamas: A Gripping Account of Terror, Betrayal, Political Intrigue, and Unthinkable Choices: Mosab Hassan Yousef, Ron Brackin: 9781414333083: Amazon.com: Books

Since he was a small boy, Mosab Hassan Yousef has had an inside view of the deadly terrorist group Hamas. The oldest son of Sheikh Hassan Yousef, a founding member of Hamas and its most popular leader, young Mosab assisted his father for years in his political activities while being groomed to assume his legacy, politics, status . . . and power. But everything changed when Mosab turned away from terror and violence, and embraced instead the teachings of another famous Middle East leader. In Son of Hamas, Mosab reveals new information about the world's most dangerous terrorist organization and unveils the truth about his own role, his agonizing separation from family and homeland, the dangerous decision to make his newfound faith public, and his belief that the Christian mandate to "love your enemies" is the only way to peace in the Middle East.


----------



## Sasquatch

I tend to read a bunch of stuff at once picking from something different depending on my current mood. Currently resting on the back of my toilet:
- A copy of Surfer magazine
- Social Engineering "The Art of Human Hacking" -Christopher Hadnagy
- Fight Club - Chuck Palahniuk
- Arkham Manor - Batman comic


----------



## jeep123

Boss Hog, i'm definitely picking that up. wow.

Sasquatch,how's the book? I don't like Palahniyuck, but i enjoyed the film


CUrrent reads:
Book of James
Dead American by Jake Needham (good author)
Hidden by Benedict Jacka 

Inor, I think i've read all the Jack Reachers. formulaic, but fun


----------



## Arklatex

I'm reading pillar to the sky by William Forstchen. Pretty interesting so far.

Next up is #7 in the Jack Ryan series by Clancy: debt of honor.


----------



## 7052

I'm currently reading "One Second after" by William R. Forstchen.


----------



## Sasquatch

[QUOTE\]

Sasquatch,how's the book? I don't like Palahniyuck, but i enjoyed the film.[/QUOTE]

Fight Club is one of my favorite movies. Not done with the book yet but so far I think the movie was better. Although they are both pretty close. Book has a little more Marla back story. Even though I like the movie better I am enjoying the book.


----------



## tinkerhell

I just finished book 9 of a 10 book series called *299 days* by Glen Tate. It is a fictional account of a financial collapse of the USA.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX

Gotta finish this then onto 299 Days series...

http://seasonedcitizenprepper.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/02/FM-21-76-1-Survival-Evasion-Recovery.pdf


----------



## hansonb4

Game of Thrones: A Storm of Swords.


----------



## TacticalCanuck

Gonna reread 1984. Seems appropriate and it's been a long while since I last read it.


----------



## Mad Trapper

Fifty Years a Hunter and Trapper- E.N. Woodcock


----------



## ghostman

i would like to read the art of war


----------



## Diver

I just finished "The Martian" by Andy Weir


----------



## Arklatex

Arklatex said:


> I'm reading pillar to the sky by William Forstchen. Pretty interesting so far.
> 
> Next up is #7 in the Jack Ryan series by Clancy: debt of honor.


Finished this. It was interesting. I give it 3.5 out of 5 stars.

Just picked up a copy of 98.6 degrees: the art of keeping your ass alive. By Cody Lundin.


----------



## Desert Marine

Reading my old trusted 'Permaculture Manual" by Bill Mollison. A long-time Prepper, Survivalist and homesteader Bible (hands down).


----------



## sideKahr

"The New Robber Barons" by Janet Tavakoli.

Banks; can't live with 'em, can't rob 'em. LOL.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper

299 Days: The 43 Colonels.

Honestly, I am about 1/3 of the way through the book and may quit. The series should have ended with the book before this one, this is the first one that really is disappointing.


----------



## Boss Dog

Started reading Foxfire 1. There are about 11 or 12 of these now. Very interesting...

The Foxfire Book: Hog Dressing, Log Cabin Building, Mountain Crafts and Foods, Planting by the Signs, Snake Lore, Hunting Tales, Faith Healing, Moonshining, and Other Affairs of Plain Living: Eliot Wigginton: 9780385073530: Amazon.com: Books

*The Foxfire Book: Hog Dressing, Log Cabin Building, Mountain Crafts and Foods, Planting by the Signs, Snake Lore, Hunting Tales, Faith Healing, Moonshining, and Other Affairs of Plain Living*

In the late 1960s, Eliot Wigginton and his students created the magazine Foxfire in an effort to record and preserve the traditional folk culture of the Southern Appalachians. This is the original book compilation of Foxfire material which introduces Aunt Arie and her contemporaries and includes log cabin building, hog dressing, snake lore, mountain crafts and food, and "other affairs of plain living."


----------



## rjd25

This thread, duh!

I have to admit I didn't read the previous 5 pages... I hope I didn't repeat someone else's bad joke.


----------



## Boss Dog

This has been sitting on my shelf for a long time, I finally decided to take it down. Mostly because it is small enough to carry to work without much hassle.

Stressfire II: Advanced Combat Shotgun: Massad F. Ayoob: 9780936279114: Amazon.com: Books

Having already read "In The Gravest Extreme" and "Stressfire Vol.1, Gunfighting for Police".


----------



## DWSinTXS

I am reading the entire series of Jack Reacher novels by Lee Child. Just discovered them a week or two ago. I read 2 of them, just started #3 last night. They're pretty good. Something to read until the next Tom Clancy comes out. And yes, I know he died and the books are being written by someone else, but they're not bad at all.


----------



## James m

I just picked up Tom Clancy Threat Vector. In print.


----------



## slewfoot

Hmm,well if you must know, Prepper forums .netlayful:


----------



## Diver

Immigration Wars by Jeb Bush.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Just Another Good Soldier by Dorothy Jaworski, about her uncle who was KIA in France Sept 10, 1944.
Patton & His Third Army by Gen. Brenton G. Wallace


----------



## Suntzu

Just started it this evening
Command and Control: Nuclear Weapons, the Damascus Accident, and the Illusion of Safety


----------



## Arklatex

Arklatex said:


> Finished this. It was interesting. I give it 3.5 out of 5 stars.
> 
> Just picked up a copy of 98.6 degrees: the art of keeping your ass alive. By Cody Lundin.


A most excellent book! Highly recommend!


----------



## Diver

Hidden in Plain Sight by Peter Wallison

http://www.amazon.com/Hidden-Plain-...4900724&sr=8-1&keywords=Hidden+in+Plain+Sight


----------



## Boss Dog

Confronting Collapse; The Crisis of Energy and Money in a Post Peak Oil World: Michael Ruppert

Confronting Collapse: The Crisis of Energy and Money in a Post Peak Oil World: Michael C. Ruppert, Colin Campbell Ph.D.: 9781603582643: Amazon.com: Books

Don't know how far I'll get into it. He seams a bit whacked.


----------



## littleblackdevil

On to book two of the survivalist series by Dr Arthur T. Bradley called Anarchy Rising


----------



## oldgrouch

Just finished reading "Serena" by Ron Rash which is about the lumber camps around 1930 just 45 miles down the road from me in Waynesville, NC. They are making a movie out of the book with what's-her-name from the Hunger Games. It was tough working in the camps.


----------



## CourtSwagger

Just started reading the 299 Days series the other day and am currently 5 books in. Tough to put down. I have a few issues with some of the decisions made by the lead character, but overall very enjoyable. Learned a thing or two as well. Overall, I would recommend pretty highly.


----------



## Maine-Marine

*The Mystery of the Shemitah:* 
The 3,000-Year-Old Mystery That Holds the Secret of America's Future, the World's Future, and Your Future!

Overall a very dry book with lots of facts and dates... eye opening


----------



## Dirk

Will have a look for The Mystery of the Shemitah. Currently reading 299 days series from Glen Tate. Nice to get in a fiction way an idea /scenario on what might happen.


----------



## Boss Dog

OK, didn't get far with Mr. Ruppert, put him back on the shelf. 

Just starting American Sniper.


----------



## HuntingHawk

Income tax form


----------



## Arklatex

I am reading 2 books right now.

The gun digest book of concealed carry by Massad Ayoob is my nonfiction. It is a great book even for those that have been carrying for awhile already. 

Edge of eternity by Ken Follett is my fiction. It's the third book in the century trilogy. Very good if you like historical fiction. The first 2 books were great.


----------



## Hemi45

Actually, I just added CT Horner's "Bug Out" to my kindle last night.


----------



## JeremyScott

The Early Morning Of War by Edward Longacre -- about 1st Bull Run in 1861


----------



## tango

Liberators by Rawles
Just finished --One second after


----------



## Diver

A Nation Wholly Free by Carl Lane


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper

Re-reading "Blowback: The Costs and Consequences of American Empire" by Chalmers Johnson...


----------



## Arklatex

Spirit of St Louis by Charles Lindbergh.

Makes me want my own plane.


----------



## Mish

Right now?!! I'm reading this thread.


----------



## Boss Dog

A Cup of Trembling: Jerusalem and Bible Prophecy
By: Dave Hunt

Through careful study of biblical prophecy, this definitive examination shows why Jerusalem, a small city with no strategic or industrial importance, is the key to peace in the world. Hunt explores Jerusalem's past and future roles in God's plan.

A Cup of Trembling: Jerusalem and Bible Prophecy: Dave Hunt: 9781565073340: Amazon.com: Books


----------



## Prepared One

Just finished "One Second After". Finally got around to reading it. Good read. Now contemplating my next. Perhaps something in history.


----------



## sideKahr

"Bombs Awry" by Grover Ted Tate. A very funny compilation of events in a test pilots career from WW2 thru modern jets.


----------



## Ralph Rotten

Just finished Stephen Hawking's first book. After that I have 3 new catalogs, a Smithsonian magazine, and Flyiing Magazine all lined up in the 'library'. I also promised to read another writer's sci-fi book (I hope it's not awful...)

I wanted to read Principals of Protection, which was written by the guy who founded Radius Engineering's Bunkers, but it is only in printed form (no e-book) and the damned thing is $53! I'm such a cheap SOB that I actually offered the writer to E-book it for him if he gave me a free copy. Fifty bux!


----------



## CourtSwagger

The last book in the 299 Days series. I feel like this last book has taken me 299 days to read. Series started strong, but faded away towards the end. It was like Tate just got tired of writing.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

"Radioman" about a WWII Navy radioman. 
And "The Easter Offensive, Vietnam 1972" which is personal because it documents the attack by the NVA across the DMZ and the fall of all the firebases the 5th Inf Div held until August 1971 when we withdrew and turned it all over to the South Vietnamese Army (ARVN).


----------



## ghostman

While not considered prepping related im reading a book on how to speak japanese.


----------



## Medic33

this here forum- there's a lot of stuff,  some interesting -some not so much and some down right funny.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper

I am now on to Dead Wake by Erik Larson about the events surrounding the sinking of the Lusitania.


----------



## tinkerhell

Im reading book9 of the 299 days series by Glen Tate. Obviously, on the 9th book i am happy to endorse it. I cant say enough good things about it.

It is a story of a partial economic callapse in the US. The focus of the story is about the events in and near washington state. I am assuming there are better reviews on it than i can write so yeah it is awesome.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

The Rise And Fall Of The Third Reich, a History Of Nazi Germany, by William L. Shirer.
1483 pages of fine print.


----------



## Diver

CyberStorm, but I've read it before. I am also in the middle of To Kill a King.


----------



## Medic33

this thread


----------



## Jakthesoldier

Mostly the forum, but ISO a copy of the SAS survival manual.


----------



## Diver

Jakthesoldier said:


> Mostly the forum, but ISO a copy of the SAS survival manual.


Amazon has it.


----------



## Jakthesoldier

Diver said:


> Amazon has it.


I'd prefer to inspect it in person before buying it. Also prefer to make that specific purchase in cash.


----------



## sideKahr

"Dirt. The Ecstatic Skin of the Earth" by William Bryant Logan. It sounds strange but it's fascinating.


----------



## Boss Dog

Just getting started re-reading this one again.

Amazon.com: ZVI : The Miraculous Story of Triumph Over the Holocaust (9780915540662): Elwood McQuaid: Books

ZVI : The Miraculous Story of Triumph Over the Holocaust

Millions of people have been touched by this story of a World War II waif in Warsaw, Poland. As a 10-year-old Jewish boy, Zvi was separated from his parents and forced to face the trials of survival in Adolph Hitler's crazed world. How he triumphed against all odds and found his way to Israel and faith in the Messiah is one of the greatest stories of our time. Now ZVI and the sequel, ZVI AND THE NEXT GENERATION, are combined in a new book, ZVI: THE MIRACULOUS STORY OF TRIUMPH OVER THE HOLOCAUST.


----------



## coates776

Not many Mary Poppins books being read here, is anyone on anti-depressants?


----------



## gambit

sadly I still on them am coates776 :sad:
but they lowered my dosage not to long ago which I a win for me
I sniff some peppermint
then do some tai chi and light yuga then shoot people in the head on battlefield 4 to evens things back up
reading to much hurts brain and that's damaged enough already
I am though just finished listen to one second after 
going to shoot for the going home saga's which I do plan on reading


----------



## slewfoot

Well right now I am reading the prepper forums.


----------



## Slippy

I just picked up two books on American Sign Language (ASL) to (hopefully) learn/add a few phrases and words to be able to better communicate with some friends that I will see at a NASCAR race in November. Last year my deaf friends laughed at my inability to differentiate between "thank you" and "[email protected]*& you"...(inability? HA! Jokes on them!)

They sometimes chuckle and adoringly call me a "stupid hear-ie" but what they don't know is that I drink all their liquor and smile a lot. While at the race, I mess with them by putting on my headphones and when they ask me a question I point to my ears and mouth "I can't hear you" and smile. That always cracks them up.

Seriously, one of my friends is Hearing Member of the Deaf community and most of his family is deaf. He is in his 70's and was the eldest hearing child of deaf parents in rural Texas in the late 40's early 50's. Think about it, by the time he was about 8 years he was conducting family business on behalf of his parents, from everything to banking, health care, shopping etc. 

There were very few people who spoke sign language in his community as a child and he told me a story when his Mom was diagnosed with a health situation and needed surgery, he had to explain it to her and interpret the doctor's explanation. He was 10 years old. My childhood was so easy...


----------



## Kauboy

The few in current rotation above the porcelain throne are:
1. Plunder and Deceit - Mark Levin
2. Common Sense - Thomas Paine
3. The Rights of Man - Thomas Paine
4. The Art of War - Sun Tzu


----------



## MaterielGeneral

Just ordered One Year After last night.


----------



## sideKahr

"American Exit Strategy" by Mark Goodwin. Started it a month ago, but got sidetracked by kitchen remodel.

"The Martian" by Andy Weir. People tell me the movie is good, I'd rather read the book.


----------



## Kauboy

sideKahr said:


> "American Exit Strategy" by Mark Goodwin. Started it a month ago, but got sidetracked by kitchen remodel.
> 
> "The Martian" by Andy Weir. People tell me the movie is good, I'd rather read the book.


I've heard the book is better, but I refuse to buy anything with Matt Damon on the cover.
It's not easy finding an older copy. Amazon, here I come...


----------



## Boss Dog

Hoping to start this one soon, just received. Nicholas Winton's Lottery of Life: Matej Minac, Peter A. Rafaeli: 9780979202605: Amazon.com: Books

Nicholas Winton's Lottery of Life
The story of Sir Nicholas Winton is a remarkable symbol of human solidarity, self-sacrifice and courage, which radiates the belief that even during moments of absolute hopelessness; it is still possible to do some good. The 669 children from Central Europe Winton rescued from certain death are a living proof of "the power of good." Shortly before the outbreak of World War II, Nicholas Winton organized, under difficult conditions, transports of children from Prague to Britain, where they found safety and their second home.


----------



## sideKahr

I was motivated to read "Gone With the Wind" after visiting the apartment where Margaret Mitchell wrote it. 1448 paperback pages! If I'm not back in two months, come looking for me.


----------



## Urinal Cake

Kauboy said:


> The few in current rotation above the porcelain throne are:
> 1. Plunder and Deceit - Mark Levin Read that one
> 2. Common Sense - Thomas Paine
> 3. The Rights of Man - Thomas Paine
> 4. The Art of War - Sun Tzu





MaterielGeneral said:


> Just ordered One Year After last night.


Read that one

Just finished Unlikable by Ed Klien great book
It _IS_ About Islam by Glen Beck

Just Starting:
Day of Wrath (Dies Irae)
by William R. Forstchen


----------



## A Watchman

I have just picked up two that are next on my list after just finishing Armageddon by Jimmy Swaggart.

Hasten The Day: The First Year Of The Balkanization Of America - By our very own forum member Billy Roper.
One Second After

Both available on Amazon.


----------



## XMULE

The memoirs of Albert Speer


----------



## Ralph Rotten

Oh geeze what am I reading? I'm a non-fiction junkie the last few years.
Am reading:
50 years of MGM
The last 2 million years
Flying Magazine
Smithsonian Magazine
Ops manual for the C12
and I just finished another book of my own 
Isn't OCD great?


----------



## gambit

because of my dyslexia I don't get to read like the normal person
but I am listening to guides on homestead urban garden and techniques 
odds are wont be getting the farm life as I hoped for but small town America is still a lot better then living in the inner city that I came accustomed to


----------



## ChrisF308

The modern survival manual : Surviving the economic collapse , by Fernando " FERFAL " Aguirre ,

Its a very good practical manual on almost everything , and instead of it being fairytales/pretend of what some guys thinks may happen in a total collapse of economy etc , which in most cases turns out to be absolutely WRONG , this is from actual experience , he lived thru the collapse of the Argentine economy in 2001 .

He says most of the info given out by the theoritical experts on survival , turned out to be totally wrong , 180 degrees wrong .

He covers a lot of different topics , but all about surving the chaos of a collapsing country , from vehicle selection , guns , knives , food , gold , money , he covers it all , basically his country turned into a basket case almost over night , he lived thru it for close to ten years before , pulling the pin , and re-locating to another country .

This book just has solid no BS info and nothing else , I cannot reccomend it enough .

Later Chris

P.S. its only 254 pages , but its crammed with the good oil


----------



## sideKahr

ChrisF308 said:


> The modern survival manual : Surviving the economic collapse , by Fernando " FERFAL " Aguirre ,
> 
> Its a very good practical manual on almost everything , and instead of it being fairytales/pretend of what some guys thinks may happen in a total collapse of economy etc , which in most cases turns out to be absolutely WRONG , this is from actual experience , he lived thru the collapse of the Argentine economy in 2001 .
> 
> He says most of the info given out by the theoritical experts on survival , turned out to be totally wrong , 180 degrees wrong .
> 
> He covers a lot of different topics , but all about surving the chaos of a collapsing country , from vehicle selection , guns , knives , food , gold , money , he covers it all , basically his country turned into a basket case almost over night , he lived thru it for close to ten years before , pulling the pin , and re-locating to another country .
> 
> This book just has solid no BS info and nothing else , I cannot reccomend it enough .
> 
> Later Chris
> 
> P.S. its only 254 pages , but its crammed with the good oil


I could not agree more. Everyone on this site should read FERFAL. There is no substitute for experience.


----------



## A Watchman

gambit said:


> because of my dyslexia I don't get to read like the normal person
> but I am listening to guides on homestead urban garden and techniques
> odds are wont be getting the farm life as I hoped for but small town America is still a lot better then living in the inner city that I came accustomed to


Gambit, one would have to debate........ that whether your reading disability was non existent......would you still be anywhere near "normal"?


----------



## A Watchman

I can't remember if I have put this one out there before or not. It doesn't matter, it deserves being on the "must read" and "must have" list.

If you think the Federal Reserve is a federal institution or has any reserves other than paper to print currency when requested, you should know all the history and current role of this *privately owned printing factory*. It has been reprinted many times since the first edition in 1995. It is just under 600 pages of factual history.

"The Creature from Jekyll Island" authored by G. Edward Griffin.


----------



## ChrisF308

Also very good is FERFALs 2nd book , " Bugging out & relocating " , he is meant to be writting a 3rd book ?

He talks of relocating to either USA , Canada or Ireland , dosnt have any luck with the US , and gets accepted into Canada in the ned


----------



## Prepared One

Just finished re-reading General Norman Schwarzkopf's book In The Eye Of The Storm. An excellent read on the tactics of the first Gulf War. Starting The Republic By Plato and I have never read War and Peace so that's next up


----------



## gambit

mr watchman
what is normal can we even be normal?
even if I can one day over come a reading disability I can never be normal, because being normal would be boring :joyous:


----------



## A Watchman

Well said Gambit. I certainly would not classify myself as normal either.


----------



## Prepared One

Gambit. My Dad was of the opinion that I was dropped on my head once to often. Thus his phrase: Boy! Were you dropped on your head? That's just not normal. My wife continues to to believe that I ain't quite right in the head :mrgreen:


----------



## Ralph Rotten

I don;t get to read anything for the next 2 months...except for my own book Pockyclypse. It is currently on pre-sale, and the final files must be delivered by Feb 4th. So until then I will be reading and re-reading and tweaking and finalizing the content. For the next 2 months I'll be busy with editing or marketing. Uggghhhh, it's tough trying to be a millionaire.*

Here B a link for anyone interested in a fun apocalypse story: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0190LLJ36?*Version*=1&*entries*=0

So it's back to the spice mines of Kessel for me.

*Bon Scott


----------



## A Watchman

Ralph Rotten said:


> I don;t get to read anything for the next 2 months...except for my own book Pockyclypse. It is currently on pre-sale, and the final files must be delivered by Feb 4th. So until then I will be reading and re-reading and tweaking and finalizing the content. For the next 2 months I'll be busy with editing or marketing. Uggghhhh, it's tough trying to be a millionaire.*
> Here B a link for anyone interested in a fun apocalypse story: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0190LLJ36?*Version*=1&*entries*=0
> So it's back to the spice mines of Kessel for me.
> *Bon Scott


Interesting story line Ralph.

Here is a little background about the Author taken from the book summary at the link provided.... Do you know this guy?

Ralph Rotten is a troll that lives under a bridge. There in the darkness he crouches before the tiny screen as he pounds out text and drivel by the page. Sick and twisted, he remains in the shadows where he belongs.

In all honesty, the more you know about Ralph, the less you'll like him. But if you are looking for a story that fill give you a warm, fuzzy feeling, then read Pockyclypse.


----------



## GrumpyBiker

The Corps series


----------



## GrumpyBiker

It's been 10 days and I'm on to a new book!
This one seems promising !!!


----------



## TacticalCanuck

One Second After. I think I need a new bookmark. This one leaves traces of oil and gun powder on my books.


----------



## Boss Dog

The Nicholas Winton book was great.

Now I am into this (in light of Isaiah 49:12), about the restoration of Israel.

Isaiah 49:12 Behold, these shall come from far: and, lo, these from the north and from the west; and these from the land of Sinim.

It has really piqued my interest. 
Jews in Old China: Studies by Chinese Scholars. Sidney Shapiro
Jews in Old China: Studies by Chinese Scholars: Sidney Shapiro: 9780781808330: Amazon.com: Books


----------



## rpm00

Lights Out by Ted Koppel. 

Yes the journalist. He has tons of high level access and built a real account of the likelihood for an attack on the US power grid.


----------



## Mish

Right now, I'm reading this thread.


----------



## Arklatex

Mish said:


> Right now, I'm reading this thread.


Dammit Mish. You've worn that one out already! Get some new material!!!


----------



## Mish

Arklatex said:


> Dammit Mish. You've worn that one out already! Get some new material!!!


I just signed you up for my "How To Treat Women Class"!!


----------



## Slippy

Don't Make The Black Kids Angry  by Colin Flaherty

'Don't Make the Black Kids Angry': The hoax of black victimization and those who enable it.: Mr. Colin Flaherty: 9781508585022: Amazon.com: Books


----------



## Boss Dog

rpm00 said:


> Lights Out by Ted Koppel.
> 
> Yes the journalist. He has tons of high level access and built a real account of the likelihood for an attack on the US power grid.


I saw that. Interesting but I've already got a ton of books that need reading. Interesting that a lib would write something like that.


----------



## Targetshooter

I am reading the Bible , I do every day , one chapter at a time . I don't read much but when I do , that's the book I read .


----------



## just mike

The Girl In The Spiders Web, a continuation of The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo with a new author


----------



## Boss Dog

Finally got a copy of CRISIS PREPAREDNESS HANDBOOK, Jack Spigarelli. 
Crisis Preparedness Handbook: A Comprehensive Guide to Home Storage and Physical Survival: Jack A. Spigarelli: 9780936348070: Amazon.com: Books


----------



## beach23bum

Atlas Shrugged


----------



## Arklatex

Boss Dog said:


> Finally got a copy of CRISIS PREPAREDNESS HANDBOOK, Jack Spigarelli.
> Crisis Preparedness Handbook: A Comprehensive Guide to Home Storage and Physical Survival: Jack A. Spigarelli: 9780936348070: Amazon.com: Books


That one looks pretty good. How about a book report when you're done?


----------



## Arklatex

I haven't been reading any prepper type books lately. Last two I read were Preacher: where it all began and then Preacher's bloodbath. By William Johnstone. Pretty entertaining stories about a mountain man in the 1800s.


----------



## A Watchman

I just finished Its All About Islam by Glen Beck ..... I will repeat what SideKahr has said ........ mandatory reading if you want to know what, where, and why behind the now arrived and scaled up Muslim launch.

Now reading a fiction novel Hasten The Day The First Year Of the Balkanization Of America by our own Billy Roper here on PF.

A shout out to Billy ....How are you theses days?


----------



## A Watchman

rpm00 said:


> Lights Out by Ted Koppel.
> 
> Yes the journalist. He has tons of high level access and built a real account of the likelihood for an attack on the US power grid.


I never ask first time poster for a favor .....not sure if rpm00 ran out of gas or what after one post...... but if anybody can give a review on the above mention Lights Out, I would appreciate it. I as well am curious coming from the likes of Koppel and what he thinks he might know.


----------



## tirednurse

A Watchman said:


> I never ask first time poster for a favor .....not sure if rpm00 ran out of gas or what after one post...... but if anybody can give a review on the above mention Lights Out, I would appreciate it. I as well am curious coming from the likes of Koppel and what he thinks he might know.


do you not like Koppel?

I found the book to be very interesting. we all know we are screwed if there is an EMP but he was able to give the facts to back it up. especially enlightening was the governments response to his questioning.


----------



## A Watchman

tirednurse said:


> do you not like Koppel?
> 
> I found the book to be very interesting. we all know we are screwed if there is an EMP but he was able to give the facts to back it up. especially enlightening was the governments response to his questioning.


I am neutral on Koppel. and really don't follow him. Therefore my inquiry on his worldview in regards to whether it was fact or slant on the topic. Thanks for the thumbs up Tired Nurse.


----------



## Boss Dog

I started several and just couldn't get into them very far. Boredom? Burnout? I dunno; so I went back to a favorite subject matter.

God's Secretaries: The Making of the King James Bible
by: Adam Nicolson
God's Secretaries: The Making of the King James Bible: Adam Nicolson: 9780060185169: Amazon.com: Books

I'm really liking it.


----------



## Orang Pendek

I'm reading the Apocalypse Law series by John Grit again. It's been awhile and I remembered how much I enjoyed those novels the first time.


----------



## essdub

I really enjoyed those the first time I read them. 
I just read DARK NEW WORLD. Am almost finished with the second one. Pretty good. Good prepper fiction doesn't come out often enough to keep me reading everyday, so I have to read a bunch of other stuff and then go back and look once a month or so and see if any new prepper fiction has been published. 


Shaun.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

As always, I am alternating each evening between several books. And, as always, they are most likely military history.

The Marine Raiders, by Edwin P. Hoyt (1989). The story of the 1st and 2nd Raider Battalions on Guadalcanal and the Gilbert Islands, WWII
The Fall Of Berlin, by Anthony Read and David Fisher (1992)
Brave Men, by Ernie Pyle (1944)
Embattled Courage, The Experience Of Combat In The American Civil War, by Gerald F. Linderman (1987)


----------



## inceptor

When I first saw Lights Out I was thing about Lights Out by David Crawford. That was a really good book. His follow up book Collision Course is really good too.

I just downloaded the one by Ted Koppel.

A good series I just finished (7 books) is The Survivalist Series by A. American. I find most preppers books not well written but the series really kept my attention.


----------



## texfrog85

just wrapped up one second after and now reading one year after.


----------



## beach23bum

waiting for 
The Final Day: A Novel (A John Matherson Novel) 
by William R. Forstchen


----------

